# TR receptacles nothing new.



## fdew (Mar 26, 2009)

Apparently the public wasn't clamoring for it.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Simpler times. Before NEMA took over our trade. Back then, if the homeowner didn't have children, he still had a choice in which receps. he could use.


----------



## fdew (Mar 26, 2009)

joebanana said:


> Simpler times. Before NEMA took over our trade. Back then, if the homeowner didn't have children, he still had a choice in which receps. he could use.


Ah choice, and personal responsibility. A great concept.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

fdew said:


> Ah choice, and personal responsibility. A great concept.


Every day we have less of one, and more of the other.


----------

